# Long Curly Ear Fur?



## Cooper's Owner (Aug 8, 2013)

Just curious if it is normal for some goldens to have longer wavier hair on their ears. I'm pretty sure it's just like having wavy fur on their coat but wanted to know if it was unusual. Should it be something I trim up every so often? Any knowledge of if it'll grow out really long?















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Yes. 

Some people just leave the fluff, but I trim/thin that fluff away because otherwise that all gets matted very easily.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Completely normal. Most people seem to prefer to trim the ears pretty closely. A tutorial frequently suggested here is *
Potomac Valley Golden Retriever Club - Grooming A Golden's Ears

*To avoid mats that can develop behind the ears you probably want to keep that area trimmed. We've always liked a fairly natural look and think that clipping the ears too much takes away from the Golden look and makes the dog appear more like a lab but I think we're in the minority.


----------



## Cooper's Owner (Aug 8, 2013)

Awesome! Thank y'all very much?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

